# bubble hash nepalese style



## nirakar (Jan 16, 2014)

hi farmers, this year is the first time i tried makin bubble hash.. the first few times the hash was hard but then they started gettin creamier n creamier...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpalJSfP1ZI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMiim0C6Cl4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGvVC241JUg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RquMRuiRfxE


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2014)

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 17, 2014)

:48:


----------



## kaotik (Jan 17, 2014)

nice
*you might want to break the ice up a bit smaller in the future, but looks like you still got a good haul


----------



## Ruffy (Jan 18, 2014)

kool, looks good, what have you been doing to stop it from going hard? and staying gooey? anyone? even thoe I have no issues with dry hard beige


----------



## nirakar (Jul 25, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z69akFC6vRY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb6d85HSqKc

i have added subtitles to dem videos watch dem yo. they gonna make u laugh. hahahaha


----------

